# American Adventure - Ilkeston - Feb 2008 (pic heavy



## james.s (Feb 19, 2009)

*American Adventure - Ilkeston - Feb 2009 (pic heavy)*

I visited American Adventure in Ilkeston a few days ago, to see what has happened to it since the last posts. (I never went when it was open:wcry Nearly everything is gone now, apart from a few buildings, I have tried to refrain from posting pictures of rubble, and to incorporate more pictures of the surrounding buildings.

Next to the old entrance:




Walking up the new entrance




The "Aztec Corner" still intact and in good condition, soon to be demolished.




3D glasses from the cinema




Awww, Bless them...




The whole damn site was littered with fire extinguishers! None of them worked








Skip full of HI-FIs and TVs




Someone has vandalised a substation, brave idiots.








One of the "interesting" pieces of litter








The Go kart track remains however














> Why, we've just walked up the thing for a mile






End of the line




Game card from fruit machine












Ticket office in old entrance




The old entrance is still in good condition, apart from smashed windows and toilets. This is the banking room in the building.
















intact staff toilet




My friend didn't read the sign, and accidentally slammed the door loud enough to wake the dead




Only real trace that this was once a theme park:




Thanks for looking, if you are planning on going, make it soon as these remaining few buildings are still to be demolished. 
List of intact buildings:
-Old entrance
-Pier
-Aztec corner
-2 service buildings
-Several "temporary" buildings
-Substations
-Staff buildings around old entrance


Thanks for looking! please comment!


----------



## smileysal (Feb 19, 2009)

Good pics mate, love the Aztec heads on the front of the indoor area. Shame they're being demolished, they could have been left and incorporated into the country park behind. Especially when it's raining.  Sad to see the end of the rails on the miniature railway, spent many happy hour going around the site on that lol. And the lost seating from the grand rapids ride, loved that as well, looks sad sitting in the grass on it's own. 

Excellent work,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 19, 2009)

Excellent update, james. It's interesting to see how little still remains. Cheers.


----------



## DJ Support (Feb 20, 2009)

it says feb 2008 u sure u didnt mean 2009? I went today but just walked around the edges along the public footpath


----------



## james.s (Feb 20, 2009)

I did mean 2009:embarrassed: Thanks for pointing that out. I will change it


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 20, 2009)

Shame to see it like that. Used to go there on school trips ect back in the day


----------



## DJ Support (Feb 22, 2009)

just thought I'd add my pics... by the way shipley country park runs around the perimiter which means If you fancy going down there start from one end of the shipley park and walk all the way around and you'll see most of the park and relive those memories legally...

this sign just looks in too good condition for an empty theme park...





E for Adventure....




This way for entry...




The last thing security looked at when the park closed was the sun setting in the sky and the end of The American Adventure...




I didnt realise what these where at first then I realised there Ticket booths!!




an Immmaculate sign on the main road as if it was still there...


----------



## woody65 (Feb 23, 2009)

DJ Support said:


> it says feb 2008 u sure u didnt mean 2009? I went today but just walked around the edges along the public footpath



it wasnt you on the push bikes inside the park today that i passed?


----------



## DJ Support (Feb 23, 2009)

No mate I had a scooter and was trundling around the outer footpath part of the park with helmet ,camera, tripod and bag lol you wouldn't forget me! lus I live 30+ miles away so I wouldnt bike... lol


----------



## lio112 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Family day out*

I've been going to American adventure most of my life. It is a part of my childhood. Its hard to remember how is was  does anyone remember the starwars convention they had there once 

Anyway a few of my pics from the day

I loved the train. 

















I don't have a clue what this was


----------



## DJ Support (Feb 26, 2009)

that last picture where was it?? google earth latest version is showing the park with most of the rides still there... maybe you could pinpoint it on there then post back here!


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello James. There are some really good pics in there mate. Wehave an American Theme Park down my way near Lowestoft called Pleasurewood Hills that is still open unfortunately.


----------



## james.s (Feb 26, 2009)

The last picture was near the two blue sheds, I am not sure what they were, but they are at the top of the park, near the old entrance. Look at that and go down a bit and slightly towards the new entrance, you should find the rampy thing there.


----------



## lio112 (Feb 27, 2009)

*Posible*

Maybe it was a new section of the park that was never compleated or a throwback from something older. Here's the aerial photo.


----------



## james.s (Mar 15, 2009)

I forgot to mention, if you do go, the birds all sound like alarms, so don't be scared


----------



## axxion (Mar 23, 2009)

So the Motion Master and Aztec dudes are the only real thowback to the good ol' days? Are they still there now? The place looks almost kinda creepy lol


----------



## DJ Support (Mar 24, 2009)

yes the buidings are there...


----------



## james.s (Apr 5, 2009)

The place is very creepy, the birds on the lake only add to the atmosphere, with their odd calls. They sound like burglar alarms


----------



## goodeavens (Apr 5, 2009)

Excellent report & pics james. The vehicular access sign is great DJ


----------



## Shadow23 (Apr 7, 2009)

axxion said:


> So the Motion Master and Aztec dudes are the only real thowback to the good ol' days? Are they still there now? The place looks almost kinda creepy lol



Motion Master is now loctaed at Flamingo Land

Love the photos, i used to like it there, i love the picture of the lake it reminds me of the boat


----------



## leepey74 (Apr 14, 2009)

OMG! Blast from the past or what!!

I remember going here when i was little, im 30 now lol!! got to have been 15 years ago, maybe even 20!

I couldnt believe the post when i saw it on here, i didnt even know it had closed down!!

Great pics, brings back some great memories


----------



## Esposa (Apr 14, 2009)

The ramp thing looks like it could have been something to do with the Krypton Factor assault course they once had. Shame to see the place close like others I have lods of memories from childhood visits.


----------



## Tory_girl (Apr 14, 2009)

Went to find the American Adventure site on Sunday however could not find an entrance into the park plus the sign on the fence said they were police dogs on the site..not sure if this is true or not.

Anyway took some good photos of the entrance and what I could see from around the edge which I will up load later.


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

It's not true, but they have ramped up security. If you walk around the fence, you will surely find a whole though. Most abandoned building supposedly contain police dogs, it is to scare people off.
Keep trying!

Welcome to the forum by the way Tory Girl and Esposa, have you done an introduction yet?


----------



## thirtyfootscrew (Apr 14, 2009)

I went there years ago, I had no idea it'd even closed! I'll have to try and make a trip next time I'm on the road, I guess it's not too far from the M1.


----------



## james.s (Apr 21, 2009)

Not really far from the M1, a nice explore, but security is up tenfold since I went. So watch out.


----------



## DJ Support (Apr 21, 2009)

plus tory girl there is a country park (shipley) that runs around the perimiter fence talk a walk all the way around....


----------



## james.s (Apr 21, 2009)

But keep an eye on security, last time I tried walking around the outside I got followed by a bureaucrat-type in his security car. If you do try to get in, be discrete, and watch out for the patrols. A walk around the fence should suffice if you cannot pluck up the courage


----------



## Trudger (Apr 21, 2009)

careful with the talk about security.... moderators don't like it (its the rules)

btw I love goading security teams, there usually not the sharpest tools in the box if you get what I mean.....

T


----------



## james.s (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think it is in too much detail, just a warning (delete those posts if you disagree mods)

Yeah, security is not a job I'd fancy, you could get free access into abandoned places however...


----------

